# Icd-9 code for endometrial thickening



## mgatsos@yahoo.com

We are having a "debate" on the proper ICD-9 Code for Endometrial Coding.  Any optinions to help us reach agreement.


----------



## ktiz27

793.5


----------



## lsleaford

I agree with 793.5.


----------



## mgatsos@yahoo.com

*Thank You*

Thank you for your prompt responses!!!!!


----------



## shanrichk@gmail.com

*Thickened endometrium*

For a thickened endometrium you would use code 621.30
for a thickened endometrium found by use of an ultrasound you would use code 793.5


----------

